# Who knows murray pedal station wagon



## rrrohde (Apr 28, 2013)

Found this pedal thinking about buying it just don't know what year it is or a far price.


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 29, 2013)

*pedal car*



rrrohde said:


> Found this pedal thinking about buying it just don't know what year it is or a far price.View attachment 94081View attachment 94082View attachment 94083View attachment 94084View attachment 94085View attachment 94086




looks to be a 1950 pontiac station wagon in the book of pedal cars vol.4 between $450-$600
thats a real nice looking pedal car looks to be all orig.also cant tell about the paint but still real
nice.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree and I sold the same model in similar original condition a year or so ago for $475.


----------

